# Mix ins for Chevre



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

I know that Lynn had a thread a while back on what to mix in chevre. I can't find that right now -- should have saved it as a sticky.

These are some of the mixes that I have done:

- jalapeno and cilantro
- cherries and jalapeno
- dill weed
- strawberries
- lemon
- basil and peppercorn

There are so many combinations -- what are your favorite ways to enjoy chevre? --Linda


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Herbs De Provence is one of my best sellers!

My customers also enjoy:
Spicy Chipotle...Cayene pepper with Mrs. Dash Chipotle blend
Garlic & Oregano
Garlic, Dill and Sweet Basil

Surprisingly lots of people just like plain old chevre...no season, just cheese salt!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

We love Herbes de Provence with fresh pressed garlic. YUM!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Also just taking any flavor of natural jam and mixing in makes wonderful cheese cake type to put on a vanilla waffer.
HDP is also one of my favorite.


----------

